# Annoyed by being family tech support



## Reserved_Krolik (Sep 29, 2017)

Half the time its just because they're being lazy, and don't want to spend five minutes to TRY to figure it out themselves. My Mom's the biggest offender.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 29, 2017)

You have no idea how much I sympathize with this. Mr. Fox fix this, Mr. Fox fix that, Mr. Fox research this! Now, it's not that I don't like being helpful, but when it comes to matters that can be easily resolved by a simple Google search or spending time with the issue in question, that's where I draw the line and say deal with it. You'll never get good at something if you don't take the time to learn about it.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Sep 29, 2017)

Please remove the link from the search bar, just remove it! "huh what!?" -family member
me ughhh annoyed and leans over because they don't know how to.
please press the power button on the computer -family member presses the reset button and thinks the computer doesn't work
this clip says it best


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 29, 2017)

Mom: Can you show me how to do the thing?
Me: Sure!  All you have to do is...
Mom: Don't give me any sass about it! i'm not stupid! Just show me how to do the thing!


----------



## Nyashia (Sep 29, 2017)

Haha, we all know this. xD I'm still trying to teach my mother the whole concept of Windows' windows. Whenever she minimizes a program, she thinks that she's closed it. I'm usually happy, when I can help. It only gets depressing, when my mother blames for a problem, that suddenly occured after I used her computer. Sometimes she thinks that I do that on purpose to confuse her. <_<


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 29, 2017)

.....

Holy shit. You have no idea how much I identify with this. 

I am the family and the extended family's tech support, basically. Tempted to tell them that I will start taking a salary if they don't get their shit together and learn some god damn BASIC maintenance.

Like how to NOT Install those bazillion shitty bloatware addons for your browser.
Like how to NOT install all kinds of other crap on your computer you don't need.
Like how to NOT go onto shady sites without proper security measures.
Like how to use CCleaner properly.
Like how to use an antivirus properly.
Like how to NOT use a god damn Mac for gaming.
Like how to actually use half a brain cell and move your files MANUALLY from the OS SSD to the 1/2TB HDD you have. With 90% free storage space on it.

I could go on. But I will stop there for the safety and sanity of my fellow forum goers.


----------



## Scorpen (Sep 29, 2017)

I got so sick of being the free tech support guy I finally cracked down.  As horrible as this is most of the time when people want me to fix their computer/technology issues I tell them something along the lines of this: "there are people who get paid to help others with these "problems". I'm not one of them.  My time is worth more to myself than it is to fix your petty issue that you could simply figure out by reading the manual or doing a google search.  Either pay me, or figure it out your self."   It's amazing how quickly they either fork over cash or decide that they "can" do it themselves.  
Maybe I'm a heartless jerk but $20 bucks is $20 bucks...


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 29, 2017)

Scorpen said:


> I got so sick of being the free tech support guy I finally cracked down.  As horrible as this is most of the time when people want me to fix their computer/technology issues I tell them something along the lines of this: "there are people who get paid to help others with these "problems". I'm not one of them.  My time is worth more to myself than it is to fix your petty issue that you could simply figure out by reading the manual or doing a google search.  Either pay me, or figure it out your self."   It's amazing how quickly they either fork over cash or decide that they "can" do it themselves.
> Maybe I'm a heartless jerk but $20 bucks is $20 bucks...


Nah. You're spending YOUR time fixing someone ELSES problem(s).

Can't be assed to use half a braincell and learn something useful in the long run? Either find someone whose JOB it is to fix your shit, or stick with your shitty problem.


----------



## Sarachaga (Sep 29, 2017)

Pretty much me too. I'm pretty sure my grandparents think that I'm some kind of technowizard because I know how to use Google


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 29, 2017)

I am fortunate that when my family needs help with tech they are genially in need because they can normally work things out for themselves.
The headache comes when I go out and people come up to me saying you know how to fix, make work, setup. Followed by I will shout you a couple of drinks. I just quote my labour rate back to them. I learnt a long time ago to stay away from domestic computer equipment.


----------



## jayhusky (Sep 29, 2017)

As someone who has worked in this field, I can identify with this easily.
I'm always the go-to for many peoples tech support and it does get somewhat infuriating.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 30, 2017)

Mom: What did you do to my computer? it's running slow because you installed that damn game! Whatsit called? Fire-something? Fire-dog? Fire-forks?
Me: Firefox, mom. You should use it and stop using Explorer.
Mom: The internet? Don't use the internet?? Besides, i told you, i don't play games!


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Sep 30, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Mom: What did you do to my computer? it's running slow because you installed that damn game! Whatsit called? Fire-something? Fire-dog? Fire-forks?
> Me: Firefox, mom. You should use it and stop using Explorer.
> Mom: The internet? Don't use the internet?? Besides, i told you, i don't play games!



My mom also has mysterious adware and porn pop-ups show up, and insists someone else must have put them on her laptop...


----------



## Yakamaru (Sep 30, 2017)

"Mom. Mo- Mom. The Start button. START button. At the bottom le- What the fuck do you mean you have to turn the computer on first?!"

"X(my ex stepsister). This is the fifth time I've told you NOT to install this garbage and helped you with it. Read through the installation for files before you agree or disagree with installing it. Shit often comes with bloatware."
_1 month later_
"Yaka, can you fix my computer? It's slow and have lots of weird add-ons on it".
_Sees the cuntnugget have installed the same garbage I told her NOT to install_
"X, if you are not going to bother to learn basic computer maintenance to make it a lot easier in the long run, I am going to start taking a salary for every problem you have, starting at a rate of $10 per add-on. Or you can take your computer to the support department at Y(electronics store some 15 minutes away). I have no intention of doing shit for free just because you are part of the extended family".

^ And yes, this literally happened. 6 times in a row. Same stupid shit. Just told her to shove it where the sun don't shine on the 6th.

Got plenty more such situations/scenarios, including my sisters, aunts and friends.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Oct 2, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Mom: What did you do to my computer? it's running slow because you installed that damn game! Whatsit called? Fire-something? Fire-dog? Fire-forks?
> Me: Firefox, mom. You should use it and stop using Explorer.
> Mom: The internet? Don't use the internet?? Besides, i told you, i don't play games!



I was thinking the other day to just start naming shortcuts to programs with simple names for  what they do, so Firefox change its name to Faster internet or CCleaner to clean computer.


----------



## Furaphoric (Oct 2, 2017)

Ah yes, family tech support: a wonderful and joyous task that anyone with basic tech skills has to endure with a family of tech incompetent people. 


Reserved_Krolik said:


> My mom also has mysterious adware and porn pop-ups show up, and insists someone else must have put them on her laptop...


Probably just for research purposes.


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 2, 2017)

Furaphoric said:


> Ah yes, family tech support: a wonderful and joyous task that anyone with basic tech skills has to endure with a family of tech incompetent people.
> 
> Probably just for research purposes.



Eh, she's a widow, so it's not like I care, it's more the annoyance that she's trying to lie about it?


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 2, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> I was thinking the other day to just start naming shortcuts to programs with simple names for  what they do, so Firefox change its name to Faster internet or CCleaner to clean computer.



Oh my god, that's an amazing idea, and I can't believe I didn't think of it my self.


----------



## real time strategist (Oct 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Tempted to tell them that I will start taking a salary if they don't get their shit together and learn some god damn BASIC


Is that an unintentional programming joke I smell?


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 2, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> Is that an unintentional programming joke I smell?


Very unintentional.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 3, 2017)

Mom: Show me how to do the thing.
Me: Sure. Just click here...
Mom: *CLiCK* ...K...
Me: ...then click here...
Mom: *CLiCK* ...K...
Me: ...then right-click here...
Mom: Woah woah woah! Slow down! What's a "right-click"!?!?
Me: it's the other mouse button. The right one.
Mom: This is getting too technical. Here, YOU just do it for me.

( i'm having fun recalling these. Yes, these actually happened )


----------



## Reserved_Krolik (Oct 3, 2017)

This was years ago, when my family only had the one computer. (Around 2004)
Me in the other room: It's simple, the password is on a note on the desktop.
Mom: I don't see it.
Me: It says password. Look on the desktop!
Mom: Are you sure it didn't fall off? I can't find it.
Me: ? Do you mean someone deleted it?
I go in the room to look. The note file's right there on the desktop. My mom is looking under the computer desk.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 3, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Mom: Show me how to do the thing.
> Me: Sure. Just click here...
> Mom: *CLiCK* ...K...
> Me: ...then click here...
> ...


_Remembers a lot of crap like this from his past..._


----------



## TheGearGamer (Oct 10, 2017)

I can’t agree more, “Gear! HELP ME FIX THAT”. The latest problem I fixed was my grandpa’s PC in tablet mode, I was like “It’s sort of obvious what the button is to toggle it...” xD *opens action center* *clicks tablet mode button*


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 30, 2017)

My father tended to do that a lot, though he and his girlfriend are generally incompetent around technology. He once almost gave his credit card information over the phone when a suspicious anti-virus company called him about a laptop virus he was trying to get rid of... kind of annoyed at him for only calling me when he needs my help with something, especially when he wants me to take care of his own mother while he's away with his friends.


----------



## Pikuhana (Nov 30, 2017)

Lol, my dad is the tech support guy in the house, though I come in close second. When my dad isn't home, I don't get too many requests to fix things even though I am more than capable because my mom thinks that Dad needs to supervise to make sure I don't do anything wrong... This applies to everything, even screwing a simple shelf back on my loft bed. My dad made the loft bed from scratch, and he never screwed the shelves in. He just left them sitting on supports on either side. Then one day I woke up to an enormous clatter, and my shelf and all the stuff on it was one the floor.


----------

